# Tow Capacity Question: 2005 Chevy Tahoe + 2010 250Rs



## Faups

Hello,

Quick question - our current TV is 2005 Chevy Tahoe LT (4 door) with auto ride air suspension.

We would like to purchase a new 2010 Outback 250RS.

The new OB is listed at a dry weight of 5766lbs.

Our 2005 Chevy Tahoe w/ 5.3L V-8 is listed with a towing capacity of 7700lbs.

I have a prodigy brake controller installed and would be purchasing a new equalizer hitch set-up with sway control.

I'm a bit concerned that after I load up my family of (4) with all our stuff - that we would be pushing the limits of our TV. I want to err on the side of safety. The dealer says we are fine - but I would like a quick reality check from you folks.

Many of you have lots more real world towing experience than I do. Please provide your input if we can safely tow the new 250RS with our current TV?

Thanks!

Corey


----------



## Jelly Donut

Corey:

I tow my 2009 250rs with a 2005 GMC Sierra Crewcab Pick up, with 5.3 Liter & 4.10 rear. With a family of 4, 2 dogs, and all of my gear, I have decided that after one year with my 250rs/TV combo, that we should upgrade. I am currently looking for a Suburban/Yukon 2500 with either the 6.0L or the 8.1L.

I think you will probably be ok, but you will want to upgrade for next season like me!

Sean


----------



## rock hill

Remember that is dry weight, when you add batteries, propane, fresh water, gear. Then Family and fuel and clothing, you will end up over the limit.
You could do it, but it won't be much fun, and you will be able to watch your fuel gage move down to E very quickly.


----------



## funtownrv

You should be fine...The average family of 3 will carry between 900 and 1500 lb's of cargo...this would leave you a 500lb safe zone...Also with weight dist and sway it will no doubt increase the capacity slightly...Run with your tanks empty and be frugal on cargo and you will be fine...Should you take trips into the mountains then I would pack accordingly..omit can goods as well as anything you may be able to pick up on sight that have weight...Clothing and necessities should weigh over 600-700 lbs MAX...I think you will be fine.....


----------



## OutbackPM

Faups said:


> We would like to purchase a new 2010 Outback 250RS.
> 
> The new OB is listed at a dry weight of 5766lbs.
> 
> Our 2005 Chevy Tahoe w/ 5.3L V-8 is listed with a towing capacity of 7700lbs.


 I had a 26RS at 6000lb (weighed on a scale fully loaded but no water) which had a tongue weight of about 900 lbs. I towed it with a 2001 silverado with a 5.3 but I am not sure what axle was in it but it was rated at 7700lb the same I think. When you do the numbers you will find that the weight on the vehicle is more than the rating when you consider the tongue weight and weight of family. I realized early that it could tow this set up but it was not an easy tow so we went not further than about an hour away.

The 250RS will be heavier so you will notice it more and the Tahoe has a shorter wheel base as well so is more prone to being wagged by the trailer than my longer wheel based Silverado. I upgraded to the 2500 with a diesel and was able to make longer trips comfortably. As Jelly doughnut said a 2500 Suburban with 8.1 is more up to this weight. I think you will also find as faras towing is concerned that the MPG will be about the same but lower when empty.

Good luck


----------



## W5CI

The only thing that i would be concerned with would be the short wheelbase of the Tahoe.


----------



## Faups

Thank you for all of the replies - really appreciate the input.

So it sounds like our Tahoe can pull the 250RS - but we would be pushing the limits with the new 250RS.

We are hoping to pull the new trailer down to Orlando and back this spring - very long road trip. Just want to make sure I'm keeping our family safe on the road.

If anybody else has any other info to offer up - please do.

Thanks again,

Corey


----------



## camping479

Pulled our 21RS many miles with a 2003 yukon before it started to give us trouble. You'll be right at if not a bit over the gvwr of your tahoe, if you're okay with that than it will work.

Use a good hitch set up with sway control, we use the equal-i-zer and it did a great job. The factory hitch receiver has a lot of flex in it which makes properly setting up a weight distribution hitch difficult, an aftermarket hitch will make a big difference, they're not too expensive. Setting up the weight distribution can be tricky with the autoride since it's self leveling. You want to make sure you're getting good weight transfer to the front axle so it takes a little extra tweaking because of the autoride.

We switched to LT tires (stiffer side walls) and a larger transmission cooler both of which helped a lot with towing.

Mike


----------



## gonewild

Personally, I would not attempt such a long trip. Last summer, we(my wife and I) towed a 210RS 8,000mi around our beautiful country with a 2005 1500 Sierra ExtCab. Before the trip I replaced the shocks (KYB) and the flexible factory tow hitch (Ultra-Frame ClassIV). It was an enjoyable time, but did not have the power to comfortably climb in the mountains. Your Tahoe, as previously mentioned, has a much shorter wheel base. This will not only create the tail-wagging-the-dog effect, you will be at the mercy of cross-winds and semis. Just my 2-Cents, but I wouldn't put my family in that situation.

After my trip I purchased a 2500HD CC Duramax/Allison. Safety always comes first and there is no substitution for overkill.


----------



## Carey

Just dont end up like this.


----------



## ember

and once again I add my regular comment for towing questions!! REMEMBER YOU HAVE TO STOP IT TOO!!


----------



## Faups

I dug a little deeper into this last night. Here is the math, now I just need to make the right decision for our family.

2005 5.3L Tahoe with 3.42 rear end.
Sticker in the door says GVWR 6900lbs
We will also be buying a new Reese Dual Cam or Equalizer hitch set-up (haven't decided yet) w/ sway control.

New Outback 250RS has a dry weight of 5766lbs.
Hitch weight of 540lbs

Sorry to ask the same question twice - but do you think our 2005 Tahoe is up to the challenge and can SAFELY pull this new 250RS rig (of course the dealer is saying yes, sure no problem)?

Thanks again everyone.

Corey


----------



## Nathan

I completely understand why you want the bigger trailer, and also why you are nervous. I've been there (as have many other OB'ers). I had a 1/2 ton truck and bought a 28RSDS. It was longer than the 250RS, but my truck was also bigger than yours. I never felt comfortable with the rig and had a few white knuckle moments over 1 season. By the end of the season, I was spending all my driving time talking my DW into a bigger truck. Now other's tow similar sized trailers with 1/2 tons and are happy. Where the difference lies, I don't know. Maybe it's my risk adverse nature, maybe my setup was never tuned in perfectly (I tried repeatedly and did improve it over the original setup), or maybe my driving skills are at a different level. I can tell you that when I upgraded the truck, I felt comfortable towing the trailer, and hauled it out west and back.

Now, you are starting off sounding very unsure of this setup, and several people are suggesting it could be made to work, but won't be ideal. Combine that with your desire to hook up and haul a long way, and my gut tells me you won't be happy by the time you reach your destination. A undersized TV may be ok for short trips and at lower speeds. However, get on a highway and get some fatigue from driving a number of hours and then see how well you handle that cross-wind catching the trailer.

The really good news is that you are thinking about this and your options before purchasing the trailer. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Nathan

Another comment:

The key word you are using is "safely." What does this really mean?
Anytime you hook up a trailer, you are changing the handling of the vehicle which could affect your ability to stop, turn, accelerate, etc. It's really all a sliding scale. The bigger the Truck, the better it will respond to emergency handling situations. The bigger the trailer, the worse it will respond. You are looking at a rig where your truck will be right at or slightly over the max weight it was tested at. This means a degraded level of safety.

The other variable of course is how you will drive the trailer. Will you be doing 60 mph in the right lane or will you be doing 75mph in the left lane (remember, trailer tires are only rated for 65mph)? Will you be taking your time on non-crowded roads, or will you be rushing up North on I75 on Memorial day weekend?







I'd personally feel safer in a vehicle over the gvwr at 60 on an empty expressway than one under gvwr at 75mph with holiday weekend traffic.









I've seen Explorers towing 26' TT's "safely" (they didn't get in any accidents), and have seen 1 ton dualies lying on their side in the ditch. The real question is having a vehicle that you can control in an emergency situation. Your limits may be different, but if it were me, I'd want a little more truck.


----------



## rsm7

You already know you are at the upper limits but its killing you because thats the trailer you want. We know, we've all been there. The worst part is you just want to try it so you know for sure. You keep hoping you'll read something that'll make you feel better. All we can tell you is you can do it if you want, it just wont be much fun. Its gonna handle like crap and pull like crap. You can be safe if you have patience and take your time. If you want to do it properly and enjoyably then get a 3/4 ton. Its like using an 8 lb sledgehammer when the job calls for a 12 lb sledgehammer. Both tools will get the job done but one wont be much fun and it'll take longer.


----------



## TexanThompsons

I reiterate what rsm7 said. We've all been there. Want the nicer/bigger trailer, but concerned about the ability to pull it. I bought a trailer that was "within" the limits of my vehicle, but did not enjoy taking it. To the point where I had this beautiful new trailer, but I didn't want to go anywhere because of the knots I got in my stomach while pulling it. Looking back, I would have waited on the trailer until I got the adequate vehicle to pull it.

I can say I was warned by many on this thread that I probably would not enjoy the trip and they were right.

We do wish you luck and we're excited to see you asking the questions you're asking. We've ALL been there my friend!


----------



## huntr70

According to our tow rating books, your Tahoe with the 3.42 gears has a tow rating of 7500lbs.

The 250RS could be a struggle power wise in some instances, but with good sway control and WDH, would be able to tow it.

Steve


----------



## Faups

After much discussing and research - our family has decided to upgrade our TV from a 2005 Chevy Tahoe over to 2005 (new to us) Chevy Suburban 2500 w/ 8.1L big block! I have to drive 10 hours down to NC to pick it up this weekend - can't wait to hook this new TV up to our Outback. No more max capacity towing for this family - thank you again to everyone for their input. Disney here we come!


----------



## H2oSprayer

Faups said:


> After much discussing and research - our family has decided to upgrade our TV from a 2005 Chevy Tahoe over to 2005 (new to us) Chevy Suburban 2500 w/ 8.1L big block! I have to drive 10 hours down to NC to pick it up this weekend - can't wait to hook this new TV up to our Outback. No more max capacity towing for this family - thank you again to everyone for their input. Disney here we come!


The Suburban will make for a much more enjoyable time towing. Remember, a camping vacation is about getting away and relaxing; not stressing out just trying to get to your destination.


----------

